# Extra Gas Line?



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

I was thinking I would like a 2nd propane connection near the existing quick connect so I can use both the burners and my grill. Opinions on whether this is doable and a reasonable mod to make.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You could certainly add a second connection, I thought about doing this myself. However, I just made one of these which accomplishes the same objective.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Like Robertized, we have a 277RL with the outside "galley" kitchen with a gas stove. We wanted to mount our "RVQ" grill next to the stove, so we needed a second connection as well as an extension hose. We got an extension gas line from Amazon - I think it is a Camco brand - and picked up a brass tee and a couple of nipples at the hardware store. Not nearly as elegant as Robertized, but serves the purpose.

Pictures below ....


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I found the outside stove and the drainless sink on my 277RL to be pretty much useless. Pulled all of that stuff off, sold the stove on Craigslist, went to Academy and bought a 2 burner Camp Chef stove. The stove is an exact fit for the empty space and those 30K BTU burners will fry a pan of fish before you can turn around and the drop down door makes a perfect work table


----------



## RedBrdFvr (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks TwoElkHounds! I've been looking at different ideas for the dual quick connect setup and find the one you created to be the most convenient to build. I've only dry fitted the parts but did purchase pipe dope to permanently set them. I included a pic to show the parts prior to setting permanently.


----------

